# Colormax Bulb?



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Any one here has experiance, comments or suggestion about this CF lamp

Coralife Colormax 65watts

Are they good in Planted tanks and will not lessen the lights, i mean is it same with 6700k Bulb


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I have heard they do not grow quite as well as the regular bulbs but pretty close. The main benefit is how everything look. Including the fishes-makes the colors look good. I would not use it straight but mix it if possible.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

yeah im upgrading to a 2x65watts coralife and the fixture comes with 6700k and this colormax


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

that should work great.....the colormax is mainly for looks, hince the colormax name. It basically makes the colors of the plants and fish look better. This is all relative to ones view ofcourse!


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

They are quite purple.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

One came with the dual T-5s that I got awhile ago, had it on for about 5 minutes before I realized that I hated it. Its pink! Switched it out with a 10K and still running the 6700 with it. Looks great


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

They are pretty pink, but seem to be less pink after they burn in awhile.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Not really made for plants but to show colors in fish. See the attached spectral output graph:


----------

